# No stingers in deadout sample?



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

This weekend we discovered the 2 new hives that were going strong a month ago are gone. Looking more, seems the stores did not last as long as needed so they starved. 

To ensure mites were not at play with the old hives we took a good sampling of each hive (around 50 bees total). None of the bees had stingers. What the heck?? I thougth perhaps drones when my DH told me, but the bees are not drones and do seem to range in age based on the size. 

Any of your experienced beekeepers have any ideas??


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you saying that none of the 50 bees sampled, had "visible" stingers?

Did you dissect ALL of them to be sure that you can honestly make this claim?


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

DH disected all and also said the total was closer to 100. Absolutely no stinger visible outside or in. What does this mean?


----------

